# Losing Memory, nothing sinks in? Mental Tiredness? Normal?



## Corporal Hicks (Jul 14, 2005)

Ah, Looking for some help more from a personal viewpoint than anything. I've recently completed examinations but increasingly after, things dont seem quite right.
Days seem to be flying past, almost within the blink of an eye it seems and some parts I can barely remember where the time has gone. 
The fact I've finished exams hasnt sunk in, neither has other important personal stuff I've recieved, its just like its in a void. Ive tried meditating but all in all it seems to be getting worse. My trainings getting affected as my moviation level is dropping rapidly and I cant seem to be bothered to do anything anymore, willing is not enough I know but it just seems that as soon as I try and do anything, I get distracted, say doing Si Lum Tao or meditating, I'll be geared up to do it but I'll put it off and say no I'll do it in a minute but when I get there I end up doing say it through once then seem to get restless and do something else, same with meditation, just cannot seem to slow down.
My muscles seem to be completely fatigued too, I can do say 30 pressups straight off, but its a real mental effort to do them. Feels like Im holding my breath when I do them, changing my breathing has only slightly improved it. I've had over two weeks off from training with the occasional exercises so everything should be back to normal but my muscles still feel fatigued any idea and I dont know why?
Could it be due to the fact I'm worried about trying to keep my body tone so therefore I never take a proper rest or something?
Any Replies really appreciated!
Kind regards


----------



## Tgace (Jul 14, 2005)

I have the answer to all your questions. The reason.......

What was I saying?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2005)

Corporal Hicks, The mind needs as much rest as the body, one seems to always give the body the time off but never the brain. Have you tried to get atleast 6 good hours of sleep anight or does your mind run like a jet aircraft if so you may need help with proper medication for sleeping. I know on a personal level if my mind is tired than I cannot seem to focus as well, just a thought.

Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## Marginal (Jul 14, 2005)

Might want to see a doctor.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 14, 2005)

As the other poster mentioned; first see a Doctor. Secondly, check your diet. What are you putting into you mouth? Are you spreading your meals out during the day or having one or two big feasts? Are you overdosing on softdrinks and/or coffee and sugar? These things make a HUGE difference, IMO. Also, graduating from school is a large life change often accompanied by stress. Nothing tires the body out like emotional stress. Again, get thee to a doctor. You could have something as simple as a diet that's not meeting your particular needs to a possible thyroid condition, to clinical depression, to who knows what. Aside from the diet only a licensed physician can tell you what.

Best of luck and take care.


----------



## BaiKaiGuy (Jul 15, 2005)

Sounds like you haven't given yourself closure over the exams.  Are you waiting for grades or evaluations?  

I'm focusing on this for two reasons:

A.  It seems like a big deal to you and you specifically focus on that as the "defining factor" in this situation at this time.

B.  Having survived law school, I can say right now that the time between taking the bar exam and finding out I passed the bar exam, three months, was a living hell, plain and simple.  I got up to go to work every day not knowing if I'd have a job come October 15, 1999.  The worst was the 2 weeks leading up it to; barely slept, barely ate, didn't want to do anything.  So I've been there and know what you're going through...


----------



## TonyM. (Jul 18, 2005)

Could be low blood sugar. Have a knosh.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jul 18, 2005)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> Could be low blood sugar. Have a knosh.


A knosh lol?


Thanks everybody for the replies! Everything that was stated seemed to have some personal revelance, since my diet isnt the greatest thing in the world and I only sleep about six/seven hours a night! Cheers everybody


----------

